# Furby 2012 opinions



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

How does the new furby make you feel? Here's the commercial.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice! I had two furbies when I was little and absolutely adored them. These guys seem pretty awesome too! I just miss the custom colors. It seems they only come on 6 or 7 colors now instead of all the cool combos they had back in the first few years after they started. But I think they're a great concept and made better with the added technology.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay those things are terrifying...


----------



## Totalbrit (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone else think it sounds like they are speaking Simlish (Sims language)? 

Also... its terrible, scary and annoying. I want to throw it out my window.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

I think it's actually pretty cool. When I was a kid I probably would have enjoyed trying to teach it stuff.


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

I hated them when they were first a fad...I'm sure I'll hate them just as much this time round!


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

Kill it with fire


----------



## dancingmoonbaby (Oct 4, 2012)

I used to own two furbies, now I look back on it I find them slightly creepy.


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

omg i had a dream with this little guys some weeks ago! i dreamed i was going insane and i was allucinating that they were talking to me from a window. Scary dream.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

They're evil masterminds who are watching the humanity, waiting for the right time to conquer us and enslave us.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I was once stuck overnight for like... 3 days on a train behind kids who had these.... I wanted to kill them (the furbies, not the kids . 
interesting idea, but.... kinda creepy.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

For those that find them creepy, enjoy this. A word of warning, this may contain offensive phrases.


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

This little furry demon could be the most terrifying weapon ever. I wish I had one.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh jeez I had one when I was younger and I really liked it for a while... then it got creepy.


----------

